# RAM Capacity for Windows Server 2003



## vanandd (Nov 16, 2009)

Dear Friends,

I have HP Proliant DL 380 G5 server with Intel Xeon E5335 Processor. I have installed Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition. That server came with 2 GB RAM. After that, I extended to 4 GB RAM. 

Now, Still I want to increase RAM upto 12 or 16 GB. But, I have doubt on that.....

E5335 processor can be extended to 32 GB. But, this windows server 2003 R2 standard edition will support or not....?

Please reply me at the earliest.......because, this matter on urgent....

Thanks in Advance.....

vanandd


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If it is the x64 version yes, x86 is limited to 4GB.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Memory Limits for Windows Releases


----------

